# Hunts in Texas



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

Guys,
So I am about to finish College this fall and my father has asked me what I would like as a graduation present. I told him that I would like to get together with a few friends and go to Texas or elsewhere to hunt some animals in a Ranch environment. (Course I would have to pay for that!  ) I have never had the experience and would like to hunt some whitetail, or some exotics. I am not too particular about what I want to hunt exactly. More than anything I am looking to have a good time with friends and family and do some hunting. I have looked on the internet, and I have composed a list of several places to hunt and I am looking for some help from you guys.
Are there any places you guys have hunted that you would suggest? We are not looking to spend a fortune, nor am I looking to pay for a trophy..(it wouldn't feel like a trophy to me). More than anything, we would like to take off, go hunt some animals with our bows and have a great time.
Any suggestion? Anything you guys can add is very appreciated.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll get ahold of my cousins from New Mexico and find out where they go to hunt their sheep... my cousin Bryan took what I believe was the #4 Audad in Texas last year from wherever they go... and he, my cousin Jesse and another friend of theirs all took some nice sheep this past season as well. I'm almost sure they went to the same place a couple years in a row but I'll ask and make sure. I know they always have a good time when they go and I'll have them shoot me some pics of the sheep hunts so I can throw them on here. I don't know if they do the Barbary sheep down in Texas or just the Audads but I'll find out if they've deer hunted while they were there also.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

For just $50 I'll let you come over to my house and shoot the neighbor's cats. Archery only. I'll set up a tent in the backyard for you and we'll call it a semi-guided hunt.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I would suggest this one.

http://www.riobonito.com/hunting.html


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Check out the Texas Trophy Hunters Association's website, they should have some info on hunting ranches and such.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

here's what you want to do...

Get a hold of someone on the King Ranch, Yturria Ranch, Butler Ranch, or Armstrong Ranch. Any whitetail hunting in Texas is gonna be a lot of money, so your best bet will be exotics for economical reasons...unless you have $15,000 to throw away!
All of these ranches have exotics available at reasonable rates and these ranches are large enough where you will actually feel like you are hunting. The quarry will be blackbuck, nilgai, and hogs on these places. I would never pay to hunt on one of the smaller ranches in central/west Texas as it is gonna be more like shooting animals at a zoo. Nilgai are very sporting animals...probably the most difficult exotic to hunt I've ever known of...no one would ever be disappointed in pursuing one...I guarantee!
Basically, any exotic hunt on a ranch NOT in Kleberg, Kennedy, or Willacy counties is gonna be a fish-in-a-barrel, shoot out at OK Corral...
My specific recommendation is a blackbuck or nilgai hunt on the Butler Ranch for about $1500/person including trophy fee...or...a nilgai hunt on the San Chicago Camp of the King Ranch also for about $1500/person including trophy fee.
Let me know if you're interested in this gig and I can get you contact numbers and more info if you like...I have a friend who does gunsmithing for all the big ranch owners...


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> My specific recommendation is a blackbuck or nilgai hunt on the Butler Ranch for about $1500/person including trophy fee...or...a nilgai hunt on the San Chicago Camp of the King Ranch also for about $1500/person including trophy fee.


Thats not a bad deal at all... Sorry, was slammed at work and didn't get the hunt info from the cousins last night. I'll get it today. I've heard the hunt prices aren't the killer down there, its the trophy fees when you see something worth shooting. Ask about the all night jackrabbit exterminations too.... I've seen a couple hunts where it was a bonus and helped the landowner (at least thats what was claimed) to go out with spotlights and pile up a mess of jacks over the course of a couple hours. Could just be the rabbit hunter in me but it sounds like fun.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

...or hogs...I'd say 50% of the landowners down there will let you come on the property for free or for like $100/week to kill as many hogs as you can shake a stick at. Just get a hold of a local game warden and they'll put you on a place...more than likely for free. Anywhere in between Fort Worth and Abilene...you can kill as many hogs/coyotes you want as long as you don't step on a quail egg!
The landowner can hear you breaking the shell of a bobwhite quail egg in his sleep and then you better try and beat him to the gate or your @ss is grass!


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

I've hunted here:

[url="http://www.kramerhunting.com/"]http://www.kramerhunting.com/

It's a great place, Kenny is a super guy & they have meat hogs & rams for $185 lodging included.

Beautiful country too.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

it's Antelope Island, but in Texas...and cheaper...pretty good deal...just when you get back and post pictures, don't title it a hunting trip...it would appropriately be labeled a "shooting trip"...yeehaw!


----------

